# Pet Capuchin



## emmabeavis (Aug 9, 2014)

Dear RFUK

I have done a lot of research in getting a pet Capuchin and was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to help me find where to get one or has any advise.
I would really appreciate anything anyone has to say

Emma


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

emmabeavis said:


> Dear RFUK
> 
> I have done a lot of research in getting a pet Capuchin and was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to help me find where to get one or has any advise.
> I would really appreciate anything anyone has to say
> ...


Same as every other time with these.
Caps are not pets.
Need there own kind for company.
Never keep single.
What have you researched.?
Friends episode 5.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Aren't the words 'pet' & 'capuchin' in the same sentence a bit of an oxymoron?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

emmabeavis said:


> Dear RFUK
> 
> I have done a lot of research in getting *a* *pet* Capuchin and was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to help me find where to get *one* or has any advise.
> I would really appreciate anything anyone has to say
> ...


reconsider your use of those words, listen to this man...



PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Same as every other time with these.
> Caps are not pets.
> Need there own kind for company.
> Never keep single.
> ...


...and forget all 'spike from ace ventura' based dreams of your life together


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

emmabeavis said:


> Dear RFUK
> 
> I have done a lot of research in getting a pet Capuchin and was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to help me find where to get one or has any advise.
> I would really appreciate anything anyone has to say
> ...


You will also need to look into the Dangerous Wild Animals Act - capuchins are a Schedule 1 species meaning they need a DWAL. This will mean large and VERY expensive housing. This is before even beginning to consider the welfare implications.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Come on everyone, she has 'done a lot of research'. She must know all this . . . .


----------



## emmabeavis (Aug 9, 2014)

*Thanks for the Advice*

I have a DWA licence being processed as we speak and of course would not keep one alone. I am also open to if anyone knows of anyone who is selling any marmosets as I know my DWA licence could be rejected. I do not trust the UK classifieds etc so would appreciate if anyone has any advice on where to go from here. 

I only say "pet" because i am not keeping them for conservation purposes, nor do i think of them as a companion animal. As "pet" has not be defined and is still being debated about in parliament it seems like the easiest and most open term to use.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

If you'd done your research you would know that these do not make good 'pets'.

I just don't get why people still insist on getting these little guys when there are so many reasons (and research with evidence) showing why not to get them.

Out of interest, what are you having built to keep them in?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pet debated in parliament.
Cage kept solo.
Pet.
Being sold solo.
Pet.
Id be carefull you dont end up meeting rspca when replying to classified.
Lots loosing there animals through it.
And good work too.
Needing to sell on internet.
Why breed.

Rach.
They are great animals to keep.
Same as any.
Done correctly .


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

emmabeavis said:


> I have a DWA licence being processed as we speak and of course would not keep one alone. I am also open to if anyone knows of anyone who is selling any marmosets as I know my DWA licence could be rejected. I do not trust the UK classifieds etc so would appreciate if anyone has any advice on where to go from here.
> 
> I only say "pet" because i am not keeping them for conservation purposes, nor do i think of them as a companion animal. As "pet" has not be defined and is still being debated about in parliament it seems like the easiest and most open term to use.


Primates are, as far as I am aware, the ONLY group to have a written Code of Practice for their captive care. Any deviation from this could easily lead to you being taken to court under the Animal Welfare Act. 

Is this a document you have read? If not it would be wise to get your hands on a copy.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Primates are, as far as I am aware, the ONLY group to have a written Code of Practice for their captive care. Any deviation from this could easily lead to you being taken to court under the Animal Welfare Act.
> 
> Is this a document you have read? If not it would be wise to get your hands on a copy.


Primates have guidelines.
Nothing leagal.
Why theres so much problems with solo kept etc.
Times are changing though.
But not fast enough.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

People are being a little hasty here. Rather than attacking OP maybe it'd be better to ask questions and provide information to fill the gaps. Capuchins are not cuddly house pets, but many private keepers use the term pets for their charges, nothing wrong with that really, it's a word, I call my dog 'my baby', but I don't carry him, or put him in a pushchair, I treat him like a dog, it's just words.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Devi,
how can anyone be hasty with op..
It clearly states they done there research.
And surely its best to be asked a question before filling gaps.Nobody can be blamed when these same posts appear time after time..
And yes pet is just a word.
But its not legal to have a pet monkey.
Breech of animal welfare with old Defra guidelines.
I don't even see it as a hobby.
For us its a way of life.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Devi,
> how can anyone be hasty with op..
> It clearly states they done there research.
> And surely its best to be asked a question before filling gaps.Nobody can be blamed when these same posts appear time after time..
> ...


I totally respect your experience, and I've seen dreadful keepers with a range of exotics, I also worked in a zoo with amazing keepers who have years of experience. The poster has put up two posts, one asks where to source capuchins, and the other says they've applied for DWA, knows not to keep alone, and explains the use of the word pet. 
We don't know what enclosure they have, what knowledge they have, and what they need to learn. I know it's exasperating to deal with inexperienced people, but I just think it's better to ask questions and provide info and advice when needed rather than leap on to the offensive from step one.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Its not leaping to offensive Devi.
Research was the word used.There have not been any questions to answer.Basic research is quite easy.Even looking at posts on here.You come across the same all the time.Even non monkey people will put here we go again.I would and have helped many on here.
Too many jump in with both feet and mostly ends badly.
Especially for the primates.Its the way its been for ages. But things are changing for the better.But not quickly enough.
Even being able to obtain a dwa and keep when your knowledge is nil.
Again the animals suffer.But I guess some are passionate about it.And I'm one of them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Devi said:


> The poster has put up two posts, one asks where to source capuchins, and the other says they've applied for DWA, knows not to keep alone, and explains the use of the word pet.
> We don't know what enclosure they have, what knowledge they have, and what they need to learn. I know it's exasperating to deal with inexperienced people, but I just think it's better to ask questions and provide info and advice when needed rather than leap on to the offensive from step one.


But we DO know that the OP said they were searching for "a pet capuchin"....singular. No two ways about it. Not "getting some capuchins", not "looking towards getting into capuchins", not "wanting to build a troop of capuchins", not "ready to provide a home for capuchins"......just wanting "_*a pet capuchiN*_". 

As Peter says, we see that time and time again. We also see that they always claim to have done their research for "years", or have completed "a degree in primates". The _very first thing_ you would learn with such research is that primates cannot be kept singly. So is this a simple typo? I doubt it.....not this many times. Call us unduly cynical, but I'm sure we can live with that as we roll our eyes at yet another thread like this. All the backtracking in the world won't convince me that if someone had turned around and said "I have a (singular) pet capuchin you can have", that the OP wouldn't have said "fantastic...when can I get it?"


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, so lets imagine I really wanted a lion, I saw that film about Christian the lion, I've watched loads of documentaries about lions in africa, and read a book about a guy in africa who keeps a lion as a house pet. I know it can be done, and all I want is a lion.
I come on here and ask where I can buy my pet lion and people tell me not to be so stupid.
Am I then going to say ok and forget about it, or am I going to go somewhere else that can get me my lion?
Link to a care sheet, or a forum, or have something ready to copy and paste, what's wrong with informing them?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with informing them, but then I don't think anyone has really had a pop at the OP either.

If you're that concerned about it, Devi, why don't you write a lovely informative piece on communal living animals (primates/meerkats/raccoon dogs/prairie dogs etc) so the mods can make it a sticky, and then you won't have to worry about it anymore, will you? 

(That is, of course, provided that your information is right!)


----------

